# The interview ( the Movie)



## ScottySkis (Dec 17, 2014)

It makes no sense to cancel this movie and I think I due something I almost never due and pay for movie ticket and see it in the theater. I not scared so stupid USA what happened to us?


----------



## marcski (Dec 17, 2014)

I agree, Scotty. As do Seth Rogan and James Franco. They were interviewed on Howard Stern the other day.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 17, 2014)

It's starting to get a bit "real"


http://www.buzzfeed.com/jacelacob/seth-rogen-and-james-franco-cancel-all-press-appearances


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 17, 2014)

"The studio also told movie exhibitors it would not object if they pulled the film from theaters."


----------



## Puck it (Dec 17, 2014)

I think they have to pull it.  It something does happen the threat has been made and they would be liable.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 17, 2014)

Seriously? This can't be any worse than "team America:world police"


----------



## Puck it (Dec 17, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Seriously? This can't be any worse than "team America:world police"



True, but there were no threats made.  They have to treat them as credilble.  Just like a bomb scare.


----------



## Tin (Dec 17, 2014)

I can't believe they would drop the entire project. It will get released eventually.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 17, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Seriously? This can't be any worse than "team America:world police"



There were threats back then too...

This is America - we don't cow tow to BS dictators..

SHOW IT!!! BE PROUD!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 17, 2014)

Wow. Not good. Too bad because it looks like a funny movie. Also seems ironic that a group named "Guardians of Peace" has threatened violence. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Dec 17, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> There were threats back then too...
> 
> This is America - we don't cow tow to BS dictators..
> 
> SHOW IT!!! BE PROUD!!!


  Those were threats against Trey Parker and Matt Stone personaly not on theatre goers.  As much I hate it, but they are going to have to cave.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 17, 2014)

Personally, this makes me want to see the movie more now. Before I just kind of like "meh"

New marketing strategy?


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 17, 2014)

I bet a lot of this is marketing to promote the movie...

Well done...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 17, 2014)

Some people that are polically motivated by fear will lap this S**t up...
So gooood....


----------



## Kerovick (Dec 17, 2014)

The movie is already done.  They will release it even if it's not in theatres


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 17, 2014)

So, when do we start bombing North Korea? If the ruble keeps crumbling, Putin's going to be looking for a distraction, and slapping someone around usually works pretty well. Maybe he can help out. Is Putin a Rogan/Franco fan, you think?


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 17, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> So, when do we start bombing North Korea? If the ruble keeps crumbling, Putin's going to be looking for a distraction, and slapping someone around usually works pretty well. Maybe he can help out. Is Putin a Rogan/Franco fan, you think?



heheh....  Putin.. what a loser...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> So, when do we start bombing North Korea? If the ruble keeps crumbling, Putin's going to be looking for a distraction, and slapping someone around usually works pretty well. Maybe he can help out. Is Putin a Rogan/Franco fan, you think?



I think instead of dropping bombs we should continuously drop copies of the movie along with portable DVD players.


----------



## freeski (Dec 17, 2014)

bvibert said:


> I think instead of dropping bombs we should continuously drop copies of the movie along with portable DVD players.


This is the way to proceed. Imagine how mad little fat man would get. Also, maybe just drop pictures made from the film showing him looking like an idiot. The U.S, has used similar espionage tactics before. Didn't we try to start a revolution in Cuba releasing rap music. At any rate, looking forward to seeing the movie.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 17, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Personally, this makes me want to see the movie more now. Before I just kind of like "meh"
> 
> New marketing strategy?


you may have a hard time finding a place to see it

http://mashable.com/2014/12/17/nations-top-4-theater-chains-wont-show-the-interview/


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 17, 2014)

If we demand they show the movie it be shown . sad statement though what happens to us as country ya I said it twice because it that unbelievable to me.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 17, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Wow. Not good. Too bad because it looks like a funny movie. Also seems ironic that a group named "Guardians of Peace" has threatened violence.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



So we have never had a war to bring peace?


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 17, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> So we have never had a war to bring peace?



Those were wars to prevent wars. Or to end all wars. Or because we'd forgotten what wars are like.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 17, 2014)

now it is going to be really hard to see the movie.

http://wtnh.com/2014/12/17/sony-cancels-the-interview-dec-25-release/


----------



## freeski (Dec 17, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> now it is going to be really hard to see the movie.
> 
> http://wtnh.com/2014/12/17/sony-cancels-the-interview-dec-25-release/


Sounded like they had a lot more dirt on Sony. The blackmailers have won. At least Sony is not a US company.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 17, 2014)

freeski said:


> Sounded like they had a lot more dirt on Sony. The blackmailers have won. At least Sony is not a US company.


Sony Pictures is.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 17, 2014)

As the cowards cave to the threats the door swings open for more abuse and terror. 

The criminals get their way and have been encouraged to act again. Pathetic!


----------



## Edd (Dec 17, 2014)

Haven't seen this suggested yet but perhaps they should just release it through the regular cable On Demand portals at home.  They routinely do this with indie type new releases; same day as theaters.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 17, 2014)

So the story was all over NPR today.  Sounds like some theaters are still going ahead; others are pulling it.  NYC is saying that they will go ahead and provide police.  

In hindsight I think it might not have been a good idea to make a movie about the assassination of a sitting leader of a sovereign country, especially one that is pretty crazy.  I've seen the ads and trailers and I knew the general gist but did not realize that the movie actually showed the assassination itself.  

Nothing illegal per se about this comical movie, but might not have been a smart move.  Add to the fact that Sony is based in nearby Japan and it is even more questionable since they are so close to North Korea.

Hopefully Sony is paying the extra cost for security details.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 17, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> So we have never had a war to bring peace?



Ah yes, reminds me of an event my last year in College when protests broke out ahead of the last Iraq war.  At the event I was at one drunk frat boy suddenly shouted out at the event, "THAT'S WHY WE'RE GOING TO WAR--FOR PEACE!"  Folks didn't know how to react.  It was comical to say the least.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 17, 2014)

Looks like it has been cancelled:

http://money.cnn.com/2014/12/17/media/the-interview-sony-theater-owners/index.html

Wow.


----------



## Edd (Dec 17, 2014)

I see that the FBI is implicating N. Korea as the source of the hack but this just seems weird.  Total gut feeling but it feels more likely that it's just someone is pretending it's N. Korea and the movie is a convenient excuse.

Bad stuff either way.  I'm reading that this is the most destructive hack ever.


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 17, 2014)

They should just release it on itunes for $10 or so.. The download numbers would be insane


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 17, 2014)

mriceyman said:


> They should just release it on itunes for $10 or so.. The download numbers would be insane



release it for free and have the US govt cover sony's lost revenue with a bailout.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2014)

The terrorists have won.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 18, 2014)

Giant loss of artistic wealth to mankind...


:lol:


----------



## Nick (Dec 18, 2014)

This whole situation reads like a saturday night live episode.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 18, 2014)

Nick said:


> This whole situation reads like a saturday night live episode.



as an IT guy with a focus on security this whole thing scares the shit out of me.  i see it more like a Tom Clancy novel


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 18, 2014)

bvibert said:


> The terrorists have won.



I'd argue Sony has won.  You know how many people are going to go see this film when its finally released?   It will be one of the highest grossing movies ever dispite looking completely awful in the previews.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 18, 2014)

It is interesting that, even according to Sony, one of the largest factors in the decision to pull was the potential effect on other releases. Your average family of 4 isn't going to go see a Disney movie if there's a thought that terrorists might attack the theater next door. A market-driven decision, as it should be, being capitalism, but unfortunately a loss to capitalism that the market is driven by fear (not, mind you, entirely unjustified, perhaps, in this case).

I doubt NK has agents/direct sympathizers in the US who could or would carry out an attack on a theater. But, I bet there are a few homegrown nut jobs who just might use the excuse. There are probably a few ISIS sympathizer-types who would do the same (I think it's important to differentiate between the two types of nut jobs).


----------



## JimG. (Dec 18, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd argue Sony has won.  You know how many people are going to go see this film when its finally released?   It will be one of the highest grossing movies ever dispite looking completely awful in the previews.



Excellent point! You just made my day DHS.


----------



## billski (Dec 18, 2014)

Here we go.  Now all the copy cats will follow.    Remember the plague of bomb scares, like when there was a major exam at school?   Any Joe blow can pull this one off if they are smart enough to obfuscate their trail.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 18, 2014)

Nick said:


> This whole situation reads like a saturday night live episode.



And marketing...as marketing will go to _any_ length...especially for the teens and 20-somethings, along with those of the truely mentally challenged older(ie _Mature_) crowd...;-)  ...which I guess validates _DHS_'s.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 18, 2014)

This movie has an IMDB movie rating of 9.2 (small voting sample size) so every 'Murica redneck is giving it a 10.   That ties Shawshank Redemption and The Godfather as the highest rated movie.  Sony is going to laugh all the way to the bank on this one with DVD sales with all the free publicity they're getting.   It has crap overall reviews on Rotten Tomatoes with half the reviewers panning it.

When it goes to Blu Ray, I'll look at the reviews closely before buying it.  It looks to be a totally crap movie that won't take long to make free streaming on Amazon Prime.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 18, 2014)

I'll probably wait until it's on TBS, and then watch it in 10-minute pieces over the course of the 4-week, 15 times a day showing that will ensue.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 18, 2014)

The fact that its getting bad reviews from the "experts" makes me happy. I usually hate the "good" movies. This is not a movie I would have paid for at a theatre, but I would have definatly red boxed it.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 18, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd argue Sony has won.  You know how many people are going to go see this film when its finally released?   It will be one of the highest grossing movies ever dispite looking completely awful in the previews.



read an article from a source i am not familiar with (will try to find again to post here) that indicates North Korea may not be the source of the hack.. evidence reviewed makes it look like a frame job, someone trying to implicate NK...

can't imagine the ramifications if this was a huge marketing ploy.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 18, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> read an article from a source i am not familiar with (will try to find again to post here) that indicates North Korea may not be the source of the hack.. evidence reviewed makes it look like a frame job, someone trying to implicate NK...
> 
> can't imagine the ramifications if this was a huge marketing ploy.



I'm thinking NK with a little help from PROC.....
A little nervous about the Sony camera I bought , anything lurking in the PlayMemories site?


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 18, 2014)

Hard to imagine the variety of lawsuits and allegations involving emails, Social Security numbers, and the like are part of a marketing ploy. Unless it's all Wag the Dog, and we're about to invade Albania.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 18, 2014)

the "not"  NK argument - 
http://marcrogers.org/2014/12/18/why-the-sony-hack-is-unlikely-to-be-the-work-of-north-korea/


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 18, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> the "not"  NK argument -
> http://marcrogers.org/2014/12/18/why-the-sony-hack-is-unlikely-to-be-the-work-of-north-korea/



No Doubt NK has spies in Japan forever and been known to kidnap people off the street, I would imagine they would have cultural knowledge to blend in .


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 23, 2014)

http://www.duffelblog.com/2014/12/north-korea-hackers-sgt-maj/



> FORT BRAGG, N.C. — A network security specialist conducting an inspection of Command Sgt. Maj. Gregory York’s office computer has uncovered 84 pieces of malware along with 200 gigabytes of photo and video pornography the senior enlisted leader alleges was uploaded by North Korean hackers, Duffel Blog has learned.
> 
> “Those sons of bitches,” York told reporters, angrily pointing out the obvious and cowardly attempt to besmirch the reputation of his unit’s most senior enlisted man. “They don’t know who they’re messing with. And if they think for one second that I, or this unit, will be cowed by their attempts to undermine our reputation, they’d better think again.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Edd (Dec 23, 2014)

Still not feeling NK as the Sony hacker. Smelled like BS in the beginning, smells like BS now.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 23, 2014)

ok, it is back on

http://mashable.com/2014/12/23/the-interview-is-coming-to-theaters-on-christmas-after-all


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 23, 2014)

Seems so strange to me to go to a movie theater on Christmas Day.   Then again, I haven't been in a movie theater at all since 2003, so it seems strange to me why people would subject themselves to that experience in general.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 23, 2014)

For Jewish people movie theater is something that we due on Christmas that and eat Chinese food.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 23, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> For Jewish people movie theater is something that we due on Christmas that and eat Chinese food.



Some of us Christians do it too, I rarely go to movies anymore, but going with my Sis Christmas night has become a tradition. No Chinese food yet though. I have skied on Christmas day and have noticed more skiers and boarders of the Oriental persuasion on the hill than usual.

Funny that North Korea lost it's internet connection for several hours, what a coincidence.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 23, 2014)

Edd said:


> Still not feeling NK as the Sony hacker. Smelled like BS in the beginning, smells like BS now.



I've never been 100% sure..
They don't have the skillz....  Or the bandwidth...

They had/hired help..
So much was exposed from a hacker point of view this is a big deal...


----------



## yeggous (Dec 25, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Some of us Christians do it too, I rarely go to movies anymore, but going with my Sis Christmas night has become a tradition. No Chinese food yet though. I have skied on Christmas day and have noticed more skiers and boarders of the Oriental persuasion on the hill than usual.
> 
> Funny that North Korea lost it's internet connection for several hours, what a coincidence.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



My family has gone to the movies on Christmas. We do food and presents at 1pm so the movies get us out of the house and provide a diversion in the evening.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 25, 2014)

My Irish family is typically too drunk to head anywhere by evening.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 25, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> My Irish family is typically too drunk to head anywhere by evening.



Ha, I'm ¼ Irish, ¼ German, I think I was born an alcoholic. All in my immediate family have seen the light, and are clean and sober, or dead, well sober at least. Everyone who did choose to drink, struggled with it.

I'm texting from an uber comfy fully reclineable theater seat, waiting for the show to start, Big Eyes. I'm with my Sister, her Husband, and my Son. These reclining seats are kinda weird, first time I used one I felt like I was lying in bed with some strange dude next to me. I was surprised my Son wanted to come along, he flew in from Denver this morning, 4 hr layover in Philly, and has been working as a seasonal UPS driver's helper, so he's been working his ass off lately. He said he tried to sleep, but was over tired. He used to punch me when I would start snoring at the movies when he was a kid. I told him I'd be returning the favor should he begin to snore. Merry Christmas everyone.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 25, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Ha, I'm ¼ Irish, ¼ German, I think I was born an alcoholic. All in my immediate family have seen the light, and are clean and sober, or dead, well sober at least. Everyone who did choose to drink, struggled with it.
> 
> I'm texting from an uber comfy fully reclineable theater seat, waiting for the show to start, Big Eyes. I'm with my Sister, her Husband, and my Son. These reclining seats are kinda weird, first time I used one I felt like I was lying in bed with some strange dude next to me. I was surprised my Son wanted to come along, he flew in from Denver this morning, 4 hr layover in Philly, and has been working as a seasonal UPS driver's helper, so he's been working his ass off lately. He said he tried to sleep, but was over tired. He used to punch me when I would start snoring at the movies when he was a kid. I told him I'd be returning the favor should he begin to snore. Merry Christmas everyone.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



So Mom did'nt end up in Co.?


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 25, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> So Mom did'nt end up in Co.?



Nope, guess she was clueless though, some things never change. The movie was OK, my Son did end up punching _me_ though, just like old times.


----------



## SkiFanE (Dec 26, 2014)

Chinese takeout for xmas dinner tonight. A first. Just my family this year(another first) - so did nice xMas Eve dinner, big breakfast, apps then Chinese. Not having to make xMas dinner for guests made day 100x easier .  Chinese place was packed.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 26, 2014)

Just watched it... Pretty funny..

Franco and Rogen hilarious - pretty much as expected...
Actually kind of politically(global) astute..  
I'd watch it again..


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 26, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Just watched it... Pretty funny..
> 
> Franco and Rogen hilarious - pretty much as expected...
> Actually kind of politically(global) astute..
> I'd watch it again..



I stopped at a buddies house last night just as they were starting to watch it. They said Youtube had a 48hr "rental"for $5. I saw about 2/3 of it before I decided I really need to head home.
It was definatly a funny movie. Not a "good" movie by the experts, but the dumb comedy style of movie I like.
If/when it comes out on redbox, I will rent it to see the ending.


----------



## pshydriad@gmail.com (Dec 28, 2014)

Has anyone seen it?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes Funky Catskills put his review above.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 29, 2014)

It was sophomoric and ridiculous...   Just the way I like it...

My brother who was a Colonel in the Air Force ripped it to shreds...


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 29, 2014)

I fell asleep watching it


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 17, 2015)

Rented it last time. It was good not great. Glad I rented it though.


----------

